# Safe soap-making with wintergreen



## sabbysoo (Nov 6, 2012)

Ahoy there,

I am rather a newbie at soap-making and am looking forward to making some soaps for Xmas that are more rugged and outdoorsy smelling like a lumberjack...think cedarwood, rosewood, and wintergreen EOs. Trouble is, I'm a little gun-shy when it comes to wintergreen, given its potential for toxicity. Can anyone recommend a low dose that's safe for soap-making, and any other tips on how to combine it. I've already purchased it, and would hate for it to go to waste, but my priority is safety. Nobody's dyin' on my watch!

Thanks so much,

Sarah


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 6, 2012)

If you are new to soap making or use of essential oils, I HIGHLY SUGGEST you stay away fom potentially toxic oils like Wintergreen, Birch, etc in body products until you are further educated. I personally would not use Wintergreen in soap. I have been using essential oils for 12+ years, and I still avoid using certain ones. There are usually viable alternatives to the questionable oils. A good place to start researching is on http://www.essentialoils.org 

If you've already purchased the Wintergreen oil, why not use it in a diffuser as aromatherapy. Great in the coming winter months to scare away the flu!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2012)

I totally second Alchemy & Ashes.  I actually had a cousin die when she was a toddler from Wintergreen.  If you have children in your house you need to have your EO's under lock & key, literally and especially ones like Wintergreen.  If you want to use a soft, sweeter mint then I would recommend Spearmint but even that needs to be kept away from children of any age and used with respect.  You should keep your total EO %age beneath 3% which is therapeutic levels.

Don't be afraid to ask questions because we really are here to help.

Cheers


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 7, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

> If you want to use a soft, sweeter mint then I would recommend Spearmint


I have to agree with this
ALL Essential oils and herbs should be stored where children and pets can not reach them


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Nov 7, 2012)

I've been considering a cedarwood, fir, and citrus combo for a christmas/woodsy sent. I've learned a lot about EO's  doing searches on the forum, especially posts from Alchemy&Ashes and other knowledgeable soapers.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 7, 2012)

Hazardous Essential Oils

kind of the stay away from list I use 

Ajowan
Almond, Bitter
Arnica
Birch, Sweet
Boldo Leaf
Broom, Spanish
Calamus
Camphor, Brown
Camphor, Yellow
Deertongue
Garlic
Horseradish
Jaborandi
Melilotus
Mugwort
Mustard
Onion
Pennyroyal
Rue
Sassafras
Thuja
Wintergreen
Wormseed
Wormwood


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Nov 7, 2012)

oooohhh, awesome list. See this is what I'm talking about, very helpful. I would never have thought almond would be on there...


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 7, 2012)

it is important to remember the oldest drug known to man is food, Herbs in any form have therapeutic proprieties so we must always understand what we put in and on our bodies and the best way to learn is to ask  so you are making the right steps ya you!!!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 7, 2012)

Great list DragonQueen! 
Luckily, those essential oils are hard to come by, so most newbies wouldn't just stumble upon them at their local health food store or hobby shop. The Internet is a whole other story...

*I'd like to add some easily obtained starter oils with few contraindications that serve a large variety of purposes for those not familiar with essential oils:*

*Lavender* - herbal/floral scent, variety of uses and mostly safe _with the exception of allergies and some purported estrogen interactions._

*Geranium* - floral scent similar to roses, beneficial to skin, gentle though _not to be used in pregnancy_. *Will accelerate in CP.

Rosemary - very herbal scent, great in hand soaps, not for use in epilepsy.

Cedarwood - woody scent (obviously  :wink: ), very grounding earthy scent, helps balance florals, not for use in pregnancy.

Orange - citrus scent, most gentle of the citrus oils, though it can be sensitizing in some individuals.

Patchouli - earthy scent, helps balance and retain other scents, not for use in pregnancy.

Spearmint - yes, mints can be irritants, but most people can tolerate low doses, not for use on children or during pregnancy.

With just the few oils mentioned above, you could make tons of different blends for different scents and different purposes. The most expensive of the bunch are Geranium or Patchouli, though a little of either goes a long way.*


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 7, 2012)

excellent!! I would add most citrus can cause sun sensitivity, people like myself who have sun problems to start with should avoid them 


			
				Alchemy&Ashes said:
			
		

> The Internet is a whole other story...


 What scars me is many of these are sold no warnings at all


----------



## sabbysoo (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you to all who posted! This information is fantastic, and I will be sure to heed your advice. I was inclined to do that from the start when researching wintergreen. I think a cedarwood/rosemary combo will do just fine--with a hint of spearmint. Thank you to all for your caring and thoughtful responses. 

Sarah


----------



## paillo (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic lists, extremely helpful!

My wintergreen EO, alas, is sitting in the back of the cupboard, as I'm scared to death of using it any more. Last year I made some really cool hanging M&P soaps for scenting closets, but after considering that kids or pets might get to them I yanked them all. I like the idea of using it as aromatherapy in a diffuser, but am going to research how it might affect people with respiratory sensitivity before even trying that...


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 9, 2012)

One of the main uses for Wintergreen oil in Aromatherapy is for respiratory conditions, so it is perfect for use in a diffuser...just make sure to keep the diffuser away from kids and pets.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 11, 2012)

Great lists!


----------



## Lilahblossom (Nov 12, 2012)

I think lots of people just want their soap to smell good. I keep my EOs for myself and family anymore and use FOs because they are cheaper and work very well. Actually a few fragrances can only be found in FO form. I do keep Melt and pour around in case someone needs some lavender or aloe soap right away for washing burns or wounds (when the dr. orders soap and water).


----------



## Nobellius (Apr 20, 2013)

Man, what a bummer. I love wintergreen and spent $12 on a 1 oz bottle and now I probably won't even use it. 

Some fun trivia - 
My bottle describes the aroma as "warm, sweet" which I think is hilarious because, being from WI, warm and sweet are two adjectives I pretty much never associate with 'winter.' 

But yeah, the warnings on the bottle are pretty much useless. The dilution instructions are to refer to an essential oils book or other professional resource for dilution ratios. In case of contact with skin, flush thoroughly with water. Which shouldn't really be an issue if you're using your soap to wash. Seek medical attention if you get it in your eyeballs. If I can infer from this information, it seems like the manufacturer doesn't want consumers to touch it at all, but it would be nice if they would tell me how much is too much.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nobellius all essential oils were developed for therapeutic use.  Wintergreen is extremely toxic when ingested, even in small amounts.  It is a wonderful scent which is why it is why children and animals love to eat it.

Aromatherapists are trained in the proper and safe use of essential oils.  When used in soap you should keep your percentage beneath 3% which is already in the therapeutic range but as a wash off product you should be safe with it.  If you want to use it safely, and any other essential oil that you would like to use, take the time to research it thoroughly so you know what the contra-indicators are.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think part of the problem is that Lifesavers are flavored as wintergreen so people assume its the same thing. Well...I guess they call it wint-o-green.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 21, 2013)

Wintergreen has an amazing smell.  It is used medicinally for pain relief, you'll often find it in muscle rubs etc at therapeutic levels.  Again it shows that it is meant to be used medicinally and I can't think of any other medicines we would use for scenting our soaps.... except essential oils....


----------



## mel z (Apr 22, 2013)

Another use for Wintergreen, you can add some to the laundry, use small amounts though. I have a big bottle to add to the sheets and blankets. It is an ingredient in Demite X which is a laundry additive for those allergic to dust mites. Of course, just washing in hot water may be enough, IDK. Demite X is used when you can't wash in hot water. I don't add more than a few drops at a time, no aroma stays on the sheets though. It gets rinsed away.

It is great in diffusers, but as warned, not around little ones or pets that can get to it.


----------



## new12soap (Apr 24, 2013)

Wintergreen is not only dangerous when in ingested, it is chemically very similar to aspirin only far more potent and even topically can be a blood thinner. Another poster (I am sorry I do not recall if it was here or elsewhere) shared that they used wintergreen in a pain relief balm for arthritis and very nearly killed the user.  I have no idea what "safe" levels would be, but there are a lot of other scents I would choose over wintergreen for that very reason. If you do not know how much is too much, I would say do NOT risk it!


----------



## lra (Apr 25, 2013)

I bought the commercial grade wintergreen recently from bulkapothecary. Below is the description:

"Botanical Name: Gaultheria Procumbens Plant Part: Leaves Extraction Method: Steam Distilled Origin: India Color: Colorless to pale yellow clear liquid. Common Uses: Wintergreen Essential Oil has long been used as a pain reliever. It is also used in formulas to ease respiratory and sinus issues. The commercial grade variety is best suited for manufacturing purposes rather than for therapeutic use. *It works great for soap making*. Consistency: Thin Note: Middle Strength of Aroma: Strong Aromatic Scent: Wintergreen Essential Oil has a strong mint candy flavor. Cautions: Avoid use if pregnant. Safety in young children, nursing women, or those with severe liver or kidney disease is not known."

I should stop the idea of making soap with wintergreen then.


----------

